# Smart cube trainers



## Filipe Teixeira (Jul 8, 2021)

So I'm going to list here trainers I find useful for smart cubes

*briefcubing
Thread*


Spoiler: video











--------------

*Cubeast
Thread*


Spoiler: video











--------------

This site will do a timed solve with splits:
https://hakatashi.github.io/smart-cube-timer/

--------------






csTimer - Professional Rubik's Cube Speedsolving/Training Timer







cstimer.net




Famous timer has bluetooth support

--------------

*For further info, access this thread:*








Giiker Cube software


Hi all, I recently bought a Giiker cube and I had some thoughts about the app. I would like to time myself and know the splits for the solve. I know https://bluetooth.cubing.net can do this exact same thing, but it doesn't time the solve. It does only a move split. Do you happened to know ant...




www.speedsolving.com





--------------









[Help Thread] - How to Get Faster Using the Petrus Method


So, as the title says, this will be guidelines on how to get faster at the Petrus method. Unfortunately the Petrus method has very low usage, but since switching to it in the past month my averages are within one second of my CFOP times. anyway, here we go! First and foremost, the most...




www.speedsolving.com




Petrus splits smart cube app

--------------

Please post here if you know of any that is not already listed.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 23, 2021)

Ahhh, I forgot that briefcubing site existed. I used to use it a lot in 2019 (https://briefcubing.com/?enable-5-style). All these are old algs though, I have refined them and made them better in 2 years since then.


----------



## pantelinoux (Apr 25, 2022)

Anyone knows other sites or apps that they work fine with GoCube edge or GAN 356i v3??


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Aug 8, 2022)

updated with an app for petrus


----------



## Burrito (Dec 28, 2022)

pantelinoux said:


> Anyone knows other sites or apps that they work fine with GoCube edge or GAN 356i v3??


cubeast does. hoping that cstimer does...


----------

